# First day at school..



## Furryanimal (Oct 14, 2019)

What do you remember about your first day at school?
Primary or secondary ( Elementary,middle,high)


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm too old to remember my first day of grade school, but I do remember my first day of high school.  Back in that day I went directly from eighth grade to freshman in HS--no middle school.  I was so nervous and apprehensive and felt very alone.  Because I was a late bloomer and little, I remember that all the other students seemed so BIG.

The other thing I remember was that it seemed so complicated sitting in a class one period then, at the bell, having to consult my schedule then walk to another class across the campus hoping that I would end up at the right place.  Also, the homework that night seemed to be so much more.  

I hardly knew anyone and remember feeling better when, at my locker, seeing someone I knew and talking briefly.  Being little I felt very insecure.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

I remember just a few minutes of my first day at primary school.

All of us little kids were  sitting with our mothers on benches in the long  hallway, waiting I suppose to be allocated our relative teachers . It was a rainy day , and we kids all  had sou'wester on which was the thing back then I suppose.....Every kid in the hallway was crying, except me. ..and I couldn't figure it out, why were they crying , nothing had happened to them. I was totally puzzled.


----------



## toffee (Oct 15, 2019)

yes I do remember it -first day in primary - this tall 6ft head mistress stood in the big hall arms folded hair in a bun'
stern faced - went into all different classes - not sure if I was nervous ' but my friend was she would not let go of her dad lol ...


----------



## norman (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes, along with my brothers I boarded a school bus and there was a girl I knew from church who seated me with her.  Some how I got to my class I don't remember, but that girl must have taken me to my class, I don't remember my brothers helping me.  I do remember my first recess on the play ground as another kid tried to take my swing seat.  Having brothers we fought over everything so I took my seat back.  Me and the other kid spent recess holding the teachers hand while the others played.  This must have been traumatic because I still remember the details and mental picture of that.    p.s.  I also remember us bombing Japan, listened to it on the radio, now I can't remember what day it is and don't care. lol


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh wait. School inEngland I couldn’t wait to start so I could figure out what was over the brick schoolyard  fence


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

*We went right from 8th grade to High School. I remember being really worried until I walked into my Homeroom and saw a lot of girls from my grade school. The best part was me and my 2 best friends had the same lunch period, and a few classes together like Biology and Spanish.*


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2019)

I went to the same school for 12 years, so there wasn't much of a transition.  They kept lopping grades off after I had graduated, so I never had to go to one of the new schools.  It ended up just a high school when I entered ninth grade.

I think I remember starting first grade.  It was scary and I missed my mommy.  We only went half days first and second grade, so the day wasn't too long.  I had very nice teachers in the first three years, then a witch in the fourth grade.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 15, 2019)

Wet my pants during nap time, no big deal


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 26, 2019)

1st day kindergarten.  Mom promised she'd wait all day.  But I looked outside the window a few minutes after entering the classroom and saw her heading for home.  I cried like a baby.  Biggest kid in class and the only one crying.

Few days later I climbed up the see-saw but got scared, so backed down the ladder, upsetting a line of kids behind me who also had to back down.  Hard to believe what a wimp I was.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)

1st day of kindergarten. The coat room and cubby-cubes smelled like lunchmeat and bananas, I ran into the classroom after saying "bye" to my mother, not at all sad.

Mrs. O'Reilly tried to force me to drink milk from a little carton through a straw. I hate the taste of plain milk and suddenly threw it up on her shoes. I didn't mean to, I tried to tell her and it just happened.


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 22, 2019)

I remember my first day -my mother took me it was only 100yards away a small village school
there were also 4 other 1st day starters the 5 of us went in to-gether and remained mates right
up to to-day and 3 of us meet up quite regular for a drink and reminisce about the early days.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

I screamed and carried on so horribly, my mother had to take me home.  This nonsense continued for half a year.  I had more neighbors, relatives and whatever trying to get me to school with the same results.  I thought I was going to prison, I guess.  When I finally settled down, I came to love school and still love to learn new things.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 24, 2019)

It was my first day in the First Grade. My mom brought me to school in the morning. But at noon, I walked home (almost a mile). I ate lunch and set off for school. But , on the way, I found a nice big puddle to play in. So, I got to school late, everybody had gone inside. I didn't know where my classroom was. I walked all around the three story building. There was nobody in the hall, I left and came back home. My mom asked if they let us out early. "Yup". I was absent my first day of school. It was an omen.


----------



## toffee (Nov 24, 2019)

first school just barely remember it ' head mistress looked like she was 9ft tall to me ' 
remember in the big hall alone with new faces - waiting to be classed ' remember smelling the dinner being cooked 
and sitting at round tables wondering when I was going home …………….


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 25, 2019)

I can remember my first day of kindergarten, which my parents had wisely prepped me well for so there was only excitement and no tears.  I came prepared with a nifty filled pencil box which the teacher promptly put on the shelf, expecting me instead to use the fat crayons and thick pencils that _they _provided.  And _naps_...why was I expected to take a nap lying on a rug on the floor every day?!  I wasn't even remotely tired, but possibly it was decompression time for the teacher...


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

My first day at school was when I was 4 in England. 
I learned the word ‘look’ by making the two 0’s into eyes. We stayed for lunch and had a hot meal with a glass bottle of meal. The school had a large brick wall around the schoolyard which drove me crazy because I couldn’t see over it. I learned quite a bit in school when I was younger.

When we came to Canada I learned how to finger paint, tie my shoe laces and have a nap all in a mornings time.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> And _naps_...why was I expected to take a nap lying on a rug on the floor every day?!  I wasn't even remotely tired, but possibly it was decompression time for the teacher...


Haha. I just wrote about the very same thing. Exactly! How were we supposed to have a nap lying on the floor next to strangers. 
Decompression time...... that’s a realistic possibility.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 26, 2019)

First day in junior high school: chocolate milk in the milk machines! $.03/glass!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 26, 2019)

My mom and our neighbor walked me to school. She had a son who started school also so I didn't feel totally alone. We sat at long tables and were given big fat, rock hard crayons,flat on one side. For some reason I remember that they weren't new. They were passed on from the class before us. We colored for awhile and we had an indoor sand box on legs that we could all stand around and play. I found that impressive.
Kindergarten and first grade were combined. One teacher for all those kids. She did recruit the first graders from time to time with helping us on with our boots and coats when it was time to go home. Getting those boots on over shoes was not easy.

High school was another matter, on the first day I started counting the days until I would graduate and get on with my life.


----------



## Duster (Nov 26, 2019)

I went to a religious pre school at my grandmother's church.  A small bus came to our house and I got on.  I liked the school and the other children.  One morning I was piddling around when it was time for the bus to come and I thought they would wait for me, but they didn't and I missed school that day.  That was a wake up call. The world DIDN'T revolve around me!  I never missed that bus coming or going again.  
Kindergarten and first grade were an easy transition.
I remember that the school allowed an ice cream truck to park on the school grounds and sell ice cream at recess.  My parents wouldn't give me money for any of that, so it must have been the very best ice cream in the whole wide world.


----------

